# Weight Issues With IBS



## 18104 (Oct 30, 2005)

I want to know if anyone out there has weight LOSS problems with IBS b/c I do. I'm 20 years old and only weigh 90 lbs. I can't eat much b/c of my IBS and I'm looking for a way to get over it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, I did/do. I'm okay at the moment (still slightly under my "proper" weight according to the doctor) but for the last 3 years I've weighed 58kg, sometimes less and was sent in for a colonoscopy cause no matter what I did I couldn't gain any. I hate to say it but what finally has put a bit on me was going on an antidepressant. Paxil put about 10kg on me total and now that I'm off it (but it's early days, only a week and a half) I haven't yet lost any of it. Other than that I used to eat like nothing else, all sorts of carby things trying to get my weight up but I had no luck. I guess you could try a protein powder (I have a naturally thin DH who drinks the stuff and it's put about 30kg on him combined with gym training). Just watch out for artificial sweeteners in them! Good luck


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

yes. i lost a fair bit of weight, have put on a lil now but it's a major prob for me.i know it isn't a symptom of ibs, so does my dr, but they've given up testing for anything else desptie me having pretty much all the red flag symptoms! ach well!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

My friend with Crohn's drinks Ensure for his liquids. It helps him put weight back on, plus he said it tastes good.I notice I start to feel sick after I've had about 2000 calories in a day (I just can't eat anymore!!!). Supposedly I need 2,500 calories just to maintain my weight. I probably eat 1500 a day.







gg_rain_03: You could also try working out more, that will help you put on weight.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yeah, i was talk to your doctor because weight loss isn't a symptom of IBS.Sorry, that was really unhelpful. lolNikki


----------



## 14876 (Dec 2, 2005)

For me, the wake up about starting to understand my IBS-sympthoms was my weight. When all my friends gained some 'adult weight', my body still looks like a teen ager. I have always been slim, but always also wanted to gain a bit more - Hate those comments about my body, comments that we would never allow for an overweight person.I get stomach ache from eating, and never eat very big meals. Then there are some foods I avoid. And having D, I get the feeling that anything I eat just runs through.My solution is to eat as pure food as possible, not processed and to eat at least a lot of vitamins and minerals, although perhaps not enough calories.Then I also do excercise, not too much cause I am not doing it to burn fat, rather to build muscles.


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey 5700!I don't know if this would help you or not but I have a friend who is trying to gain weight as well. He eats regularly, however, after he comes back from the gym he makes a supplimental powder drink that's equivalent to 2700 calories just for the extra umph! It seems to be working for him quite well. It's pretty healthy too from what I know and it comes in all sorts of flavours.I can't remember what it's called but if you want me to find out I'll ask him. Though, I'm not sure if they'll have it in Sweden but you never know! In the meantime, hope all goes well for you!~*LoRie*~


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Try not to overdo those drinks. Too much protein, etc can damage your liver. Check with a doctor first. They might have tips on how you gain weight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Figure me this: I have been 97 lbs for the past two and a half years. I am 5' 1 1/2", and supposedly, my goal weight is 105 (i'd be happy with 102'ish). The past six months or so I was feeling really ill, and I'm generally tired of talking to doctors who never take me seriously, so even though you're not really supposed to do this without talking to a doctor, I decided to stop eating gluten for a while and see if anything changes. It's been six weeks now, and I've gained almost 2 lbs. I know for a normal person, that isn't much, but for me, it's a miracle. I think I'm going to go to the doctor when I crack 100, and tell them about it, and see if they'll re-evaluate me. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was quite young, and I don't think they were very thorough checking things out.Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## 15469 (Apr 14, 2005)

man, i have problem losing weight. i gained 50 pounds and cant take it off, even though i have ibs. i thought being overweight was also the reason why i have ibs. do you guys not eat much> pleae tell me...oh and by the way, i take lomotil like candy...so i eat everything i want


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Man I would kill to lose some weight right now!!! In the past year and a half I've GAINED 30 Lb's!!







I'm only 5'1" and used to weight around 98 LB's....now none of my clothes fit, I feel so bloated and unattractive...I HATE THIS!!!!


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I know what you mean, for the last few years i have had IBs with D and I am now 5 feet tall and 88 pounds, oh and I'm 18 years old, my doctor says if I lose 2 more pounds, I'll have to have all these other tests in the hospital, all my clothes are too big and I feel awful all the time.


----------



## 20864 (Dec 29, 2005)

I lost about 20 lbs due to the IBS, because i don't eat anything greasy, fattening, or dairy or anything. I can't usually eat more than 1000 calories a day even if i try, and if i do i end up in the bathroom all night and get dehydrated and wake up weighing less anyway. I think i'm down to about 110 right now, my lowest was like 107, and i'm a little over 5ft.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

well, i cracked 100...guess i better start looking for a permanent GP to help figure this all out...


----------



## 13630 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've lost 50 lbs since I came down with IBS. ( Been 8 months.) I was Obese, so it's a good thing. I have eliminated fried foods, red meat, sodas, and most sweets... not sure it all helps because I still feel bad. Im happy with weight lose, but kinda scarred its getting to be to much.Watching the ScaleAL


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

When I first got IBS I lost a lot of weight. My friends and Mum thought I was anerexic. But now its a different story. My doctor has told me to eat regularly but small meals. I dont know what to eat so its mostly sweets and junk food which dont have much of an affect on my stomach. Now it is really difficult for me to loose weight. Im just getting fatter and felling more insecure about my body. I have too much of a busy life style to be able to o regular exercise appart from at school. Im scared that it wont stop and I will just get fatter. does anyone have any advice of a helpless young girl lol?


----------



## 20897 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had IBS as long as I can remember. I've never been able to put on weight--even trying to use those protein drinks. All they did was make me feel bloated and ill. Right now I'm 6' and 140 lbs. I actually know some other people with IBS and they have the same problem--unable to put on weight. However, I've heard from several people on the boards (some of whom posted here) that they have the opposite problem--they can't seem to lose weight. Might be interesting to see if those who can't gain weight have something in common. I fluctuate between IBS-C/D. I wonder if the people who have IBS-C have trouble gaining weight (always feeling full or not hungry?).


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

well like you said i have c and D but i still put on weight:S its a bummer really. i used to loose weight a lot but now i am gaining it ....help


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hmmm weight well i used to be the original fat pig, but recently i have stopped eating ####, no cakes, ice cream, choc, chips, cookies. i have lost 1 stone and i must admit im doing well, ok so it is hard but if i had continued to gorge myself stupid id have ended massive.. i was just becoming a big fat lazy swine.. ive had to sit down and take a long hard look at myself and my life.. im glad ive made changes


----------



## 23432 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi to everyone who has IBS. I recently was labled a IBS paitent by my gastroenteroligist. I was serving a mission for my church when it all happened. Now i am at home and trying to get my IBS undercontrol. It seems that even if i cut out all of the triggers for ibs I still dont feel very well. Is there anything that I can do day by day to improve my symptoms? IBS-C sounds more like me but it can go back a forth if you know what I mean. BTW, I am a guy and it seems like there are not that many in this field. Thanks for helping me with this!Idris


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

hey Idris welcome i suggest that you keep on doing what you are doing cutting back on all the foods that you think trigger your symptoms,some times it takes afew days for the body to adjust to the changes,and i also suggest you make this website one of your best friends because there is always some information that will help. :


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

R to the S, Check out www....com to see if maybe some of the diet things there can give you a better idea of what to eat that may be better nutritionally than the junk food and better for your waistline.K.


----------



## 22649 (Feb 24, 2006)

Been there!When my IBS really acts up, I go down to about 100 lbs. I'm 5 1", and before college when I was eating normally I had a high of 117lbs, so it's a pretty big difference.Now I bounce between 100-110lbs depending on whether my IBS is acting up. I just can't eat big meals...I usually don't eat anything until 1pm, which is so bad. But I can't spend my whole morning in the bathroom, so I guess it's a sacrifice. I eat a small lunch, then I usually eat dinner at 7pm. I hate going out with people to dinner, esp my boyfriend's parents, because they think I'm not eating a lot because I'm trying to lose weight! Haha yeah right! His mom esp constantly says I'm too skinny...it's something I take in stride now bc she doesn't get it. Just bc I'm small doesn't mean I don't TRY to eat! Plus when you've got D all day it doesn't do much for keeping the weight on!


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hey! I have the same problem with weight. I have always been a small girl, and I weigh about 105 right now, but it is just so fustrating because some of my relatives even think Im anorexic or something, but trust me, I eat all the time! I just cant keep any food in me, so it is so hard to gain weight. I will go through periods where I could gain a couple pounds, then my ibs(d) would get worse and I am back to the same weight now. I just dont know how to explain to people that I am skinny from sh**ing so much, not from lack of food!!


----------



## 23115 (Jun 3, 2006)

Although it sounds like most of you are female, I have a the problem and I'm a guy. I'm 26 years old, 5'11" and weigh a whopping 129 lbs. If anyone wants to give me a few of their pounds I would love to take them. Or remedies...


----------



## guitarchick (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey everyone..I'm 20 years old w/ IBS-D. I have major weight issues. I'm 5'2 and weigh 85 ibs. I recently gained 5 lbs, i was 80 lbs last week. My weight is always changing, but never increasing enough. I'm so thin, and I'm trying everything to gain weight..I was even in the emergency room to try and get help, but that lead to no where! I'm on charity care right now because I lost my insurance so getting a GI appointment is a never ending process..so I'm pretty much stuck trying to get myself better. I've been suffering w/ IBS for about 4 years now. I def. know how it feels to loose weight. I use to be 95 lbs & not in bad shape..but now I'm constantly depressed about myself. I totally understand how everyone feels suffering with weight lost. :/


----------



## 18338 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey I'm new around here







Before I have IBS my wight was 86KG and when I got IBS I went to make some testes. They told me you have IBS and I was like







I'm still too young...etcI wight now 70KG it's not going higher or lower I'm stock at that wight since 2 months now I feel great after losing some wight and I hope not to lose more.Since losing wight got nothing to do with IBS I'm going to ask my doctor next time and see what is he going to tell me.


----------



## 13545 (May 27, 2006)

HiIve spent quite a few hours just reading through everyones posts. I am at my wits end, I was diagnosed last sept with ibs but have been suffering for about 2 years now. I can't seem to eat anything at the moment without getting a lot of wind, bloating bubbling and general discomfort. If I do eat even a small meal I have to lay down for a while. Ive basically tried to eat as little as possible to reduce the pain. The problem I have is I used to have a bit of an eating disorder which in the main improved but having IBS has recently I think triggered it all off and so I exercise excessively and eat nothing partly becoz of the pain and partly because I have a good excuse not to eat. I am 5, 10 and 113 pounds. I had my body fat tested a couple of weeks ago and it was 8.9%. My boyfriend is always on at me to eat but flipped this weekend saying he had had enough and he has lost all sympathy for me. he says you can't just not eat, but its so horrible when I do. I was wondering if anyone else feels like this and I was also wondering if it could be my anxiety of eating that may not be helping. Although even if I eat and apple I still get pain. I have an appointment with the GI in July and have been taking mild antidepressents not becoz im depressed but they said it might help me.Any comments would be most gratefully received.


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Hi, I have had experience with weight loss related to ibs. I have lost about 30 pounds from ibs. What has helped me stabilize my weight is ensure, polycose (which is maltodextrin), and having puddings, rice krispie squares, protein bars etc throughout the day. Also I think digestive enzymes might help your body process more of the nutrients in foods so you can slowly gain weight back.


----------

